# What shoes have you purchased recently?



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

A sequel to my tie thread. 

Just curious what members have bought recently? Lobb? G&G? EG Sale? C&J? AE? Alden? Santoni? Bespoke?

I did two big items this year - Amesbury bespoke and Santoni FAM Baird.

What did you do?

What do you have planned for this year?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

My most recent pair, in December, are Shipton & Heneage Westminster wholecuts. Afred Sargent made. Nothing stratospheric like EG or JL, but, for my money, a fine pair of shoes. I've gotten many postive compliments about them and I'd order from Shipton again. Incidentally, they're probably the most comfortable pair of shoes I've had out of the box. The remainder of my relatively modest collection are Alden and AE.

EDIT: For anyone interested, Shipton's website is www.shipton-usa.com. At least, that's the US outlet. They seem to be trying hard to crack the American market as I first learned of them from a catalog I recieved unsolicited. Shipping to the US at $20 is pretty reasonable compared to some other UK sources.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Shipton & Heneage Westminster wholecuts


That's a new name to me. Thanks for sharing...sounds like a fine English shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My last two pair have been Alden dress boots...the first was a wingtip in cigar cordovan (delivery is still pending) and the most recent was a pair of straight-tip, black calfskin boots. Before that it was a pair of C & J Conniston boots, in tan pebble grain calf. Guess I'm on a boot kick lately?


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Just picked up a pair of Kitons at the Louis sale. Stunning antiquing, fully brogued balmoral. There were three pairs, they had my size (box said 11, I wear a 12D US, so it must be some kind of Euro sizing). In any case, perfect, glove-like fit.

I'm making a trip to Sky-Valet in early Feb. Anyone have a suggestion for a cap-toed black oxford there?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

AE Hastings in chili. Were on sale for $229.


----------



## pengjr (May 5, 2006)

AE Fairfax in Chesnut. AE Chester in Chili.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

A pair of double-buckle dark brown Eduard Meier (Hucklehurst) monks in Munich during the last sale in October, a couple of months before a pair of dark antique cognac VASS derbies. 

Both are not the sleekest and most elegant shoes on earth but verrrrry comfortable from the first day on.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

On order- bespoke 2-eyelet derby in brown by Paul Davies. My first fitting will be in early February.


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

C&J Weymouth in black
Alden wingtips in whisky shell cord
EG Dover in chestnut

EG Hythe with double leather soul in chestnut on the way.

I also want to get a pair of chestnut or dark oak-type color tassel loafers. I might just get the Alden calfskins in burnished tan. Not sure, though. Could very well spring for the EG Belgravias.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

This:


and this:


Both on order awaiting delivery.:icon_pale:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

last year i may have purchased over 60-70 shoes of all kinds, from AE to Santoni, to ferragamo to gucci, from vass to kiton , from lobb to crockett.

nearly all were to either sell for profit on ebay or pass on to others here on the forum.

for myself. hmm. a pair of santoni fam? and a vass that i wanted but was too small. now i see the cherry red in 14 days.

all shoes have their good qualitites and cons, but overall of all the shoes ive dealt with and i only am interested in the substantial shoes,
i would say so far, santoni FAM from nordstrom $950 series is by far the most substantial, beautiful and decadent .
*IMO*


----------



## daniele6 (Jul 7, 2003)

came back from london last week with EG westminster dark oak willow 888, walpole black 888 and lichfield 82 burnt pine.


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

Probably my largest year of fine shoe purchases, and I owe it all to AAAC. 

Thanks Andy! :icon_smile_big: 

In chronological order, all in the past two months: 
AE Park Avenue in brown 
AE McNeil in shell cordovan 
AE Byron in chili 
AE Delray in chili
AE Mapleton in brown
AE Fairfax in chestnut
AE Hillcrest in chestnut
AE Troy in chestnut 

They were evenly divided between sale first quality or factory seconds. 

This year, if I buy shoes from AE, I'm going custom-built! That is, if no other options come along...


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

*Peal* for Brooks Brothers via EBay
(most likely Alfred Sargent)
Black Pebble Grain chukka boots with dainite sole


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Three pair of AE Tauntons; black, dark brown and chili

AE Byrons in chili

AE double monk in suede. 

I am very pleased with all the these.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

Whisky wing tip's from Alden of Carmel.
Suede plain toe on order from the Brooks Brothers sale.
Please don't tell anyone that I purchased some Johnston & Murphy's . I'm not sure if I will keep them.
I really don't need more but I would like to buy some higher end shoes like C&J handgrades or JM Weston's. I just wish there was more of a selection of these high end conservative dress shoes in Los Angeles (I don't like the Lobb's that Neiman Marcus sells). I'd like to try on some of these shoes vs. ordering them from several thousand miles away.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess my last three purchases were the RLPL Camden, the Polo Tellman and the AE Leeds in shell. Now I'm looking for a decent rubber-soled blucher.



Artisan Fan said:


> That's a new name to me. Thanks for sharing...sounds like a fine English shoe.


It does, doesn't it? But its entire stock is rebadged C&J, AS and the like. I'd like them more if they were more forthright about the makers.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> It does, doesn't it? But its entire stock is rebadged C&J, AS and the like. I'd like them more if they were more forthright about the makers.


Doc,

While they don't mention the maker on the website, the sole on my model bears the Alfred Sargent stamp large as life. Based on my interaction with Shipton, I suspect they'd answer enquiries about makers. Also, we don't seem to be paying a premium for the rebadging. If one could determine which models are C&J, there's the potential to save a good bit of money! The AS made models appear to bear the same style names as their AS badged counterparts. Not sure whether this is so of the C&J models.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

Artisan Fan - Are you located in Atlanta? I ask because I am taking a trip there at the end of the month. Is there anyone there who sells mid to high end conservative dress shoes, i.e., Vass, C&J Handgrades, Santoni FAM, Edward Green, J.M. Weston, etc.?


----------



## emorel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

I purchased these shoes below in December as a Christmas gift to myself. Last week purchased a pair of Santoni FAM double monks and some surprisingly comfortable, if a bit fugly, Heschung suede desert boots. They are beautiful in their fugliness though and so, so comfortable and very well made.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice collection there Ed.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

AE Fairfax in Chestnut for $59 at DSW
AE Byron in Chili for $99 ($199-$100 credit) at Nordstrom


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Ralph Lauren Benton*

Ralph Lauren Benton (this is the Made In England - Bench Grade) I believe Ralph Lauren is having this model made in Italy now (for the upcoming seasons). I bought these shoes online during their after Thanksgiving Sale and the stock was clearly from earlier seasons. The original maker was Crockett and Jones, I believe. C&J's Belgrave model looks the same as this Ralph Lauren Benton. I have had an opportunity to visit a Ralph Lauren store and try on the made In Italy Benton's and they feel and look different than the ones from England. I like the ones made in England better.

Here is the Crockett and Jones Belgrave:

And a pair of Allen Edmonds Cliftons in chestnut:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i love those museum brown sandowns and the vass up front. really decadent.
that monkstrap as well, ...
please post a picture of the santoni fam when you get them!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

My purchases this past year after finding AAAC, in chronological order. Doesn't include casual shoes that we bought to replace existing items

-AE waldens (penny loafer) in burgundy
-AE Troys (perf cap toe) in black
-Polo Darltons (plain toe blutcher) in brown shell cordovan
-Alden Cape Cod penny loafers in black
-AE Wilberts (rubber sole split toe blutcher) in a light tan, polished to be darker

I'm on a hiatus now (isn't that easy to say...), but would like a pair of tassels in shell.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Tricker's - Belgrave & Regent
C&J - Weymouth & Belgrave
AS - Westminster (x2) & blenheim II
Vass - Wholecut (P2)
EG - Gladstone (888) & Berkeley (888)


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

AE Westgate - Black and Brandy
AE Concord - Black and Chestnut
AE Mora - Brown
AE Taunton - Black
AE Stanford - Brown Suede
AE Hancock - Brown
AE Bristol - Black and Brown
AE Hastings - Chili
AE Fairfax - Merlot
AE York - Brown

All due to AAAC influence.


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I read the first paragraph and my jaw dropped, I was thinking serious shoe fetish, second paragraph cleared that up though. However "nearly all" does leave some room....

The Santoni recommendation is interesting, but at $950 they may have to wait for a little while. :icon_smile:



Brian13 said:


> last year i may have purchased over 60-70 shoes of all kinds, from AE to Santoni, to ferragamo to gucci, from vass to kiton , from lobb to crockett.
> 
> nearly all were to either sell for profit on ebay or pass on to others here on the forum.


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't look now, but TheShoeMart.com just announced its annual sale! 

From their e-mail earlier today:

SHOE MART ANNUAL 10% OFF Sale!!
10% OFF Allen-Edmonds, Bacco Bucci, Born, Bostonian, Carhartt, Clarks, Cole Haan, Dingo, Dunham, Ecco, H.S. Trask, Haflinger, Johnston & Murphy, Lucchese, Mezlan, Moreschi, New Balance, Nurse Mates, Quark, Sofft, Softspots, Sperry Top-Sider, Supremes, Timberland, Worx on our online store. All in-store brands 10% OFF and 40% OFF many styles (in-store only).

No Coupon Needed! Sale Ends 01/31/07 May not be combined with other promotional offers, discounts or coupons online or in-store. Offer not valid for previous orders.​


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

Since June 2006.....

AE Concord in black
AE Park Avenue in black
AE Hillcrest in chestnut
AE Mapleton in brown
AE Wyngate in black
AE Becker in black
AE Colton in chestnut

No firsts.....seconds or discontinueds only.....five of the seven came from the AE Jeffersonville OH FS, ranging in price from $129 (Colton) to $179 (Park Avenue). 

The Wyngate and Mapleton came from Nordstrom's Rack in Atlanta at $109 each.


----------



## minimal (Dec 10, 2004)

This past year:

C&J for PRL Holland jodhpur boot in black
Alden Fan split-toe in color 8 cordovan
C&J Weymouths in dark brown
Tyrwhitt bluchers in pebble brown (regret!! purging soon...)
and four pairs of sneakers in the streetwear department :icon_smile:


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Most recent purchase was a pair of RLPL Grants in dark oak. Still awaiting the March-April delivery of two pair of G&G bespoke ordered in October. In in the meantime I'm currently trying to score a pair of Vass U last and a pair of Corthay, while simultaneously trying to sell a pair of Lobb Chambord and Kiton wholecuts.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

AE Fairfax in Chestnut at DSW for about $120. am very pleased thus far. I currently own C&J Handgrade as well as John Lobb but I would like to add three more pairs of AEs for every day use. Two black and a brown. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

LARon said:


> Most recent purchase was a pair of RLPL Grants in dark oak. Still awaiting the March-April delivery of two pair of G&G bespoke ordered in October. In in the meantime I'm currently trying to score a pair of Vass U last and a pair of Corthay, while simultaneously trying to sell a pair of Lobb Chambord and Kiton wholecuts.


LARon, you still havent shown me a picture of the kiton wholecuts!


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

johnjack11 said:


> I read the first paragraph and my jaw dropped, I was thinking serious shoe fetish, second paragraph cleared that up though. However "nearly all" does leave some room....
> 
> The Santoni recommendation is interesting, but at $950 they may have to wait for a little while. :icon_smile:


"nearly all" meant just two pairs (well, just 1 and 1 pending: santoni fam and a vass cherry red to come)


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Brian13 said:


> LARon, you still havent shown me a picture of the kiton wholecuts!


Need to get a good photo; will try to do this weekend and send you a PM.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Forgot to mention the Domenico Vacca cap toes (by StefanoBi) I got in August.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

those really ORNATE purple medallion NORVOGESE captoes by stefanobi at the rodeo drive D Vacca?

those are way sweet. I was going to get a pair , but they only could find a worn and returned one. I was so wanting a pair.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Over the last several months, here is what I bought, in roughly reverse chronological order.

Grenson Masterpiece (PS) chestnut calf wholecut (Bennie's)
JM Weston 180 in black calf (my brown ones were getting lonely) 
Ludwig Reiter Budapester in whisky shell cordovan (LR, Salzburg)
Ludwig Reiter Militärzugstiefelette (Chelsea boots) in black calf (same)
Adidas vintage Gazelle (with heel-tongue) in red suede with white trim
Puma 96 Hour cream-colored sneakers (Puma outlet, N GA mountains)
Ferragamo Tramezza Gee ankle boots in burgundy calf (NM)

My goal for 2007 is to buy *zero* pairs of shoes, excepting running shoe replacements. I like all of the shoes I currently own, and 50 is a nice, round number. The only things that might tempt me away from that target are a pair of brown pebblegrain JL Williams for under $500 (ha ha), or another round of those shell cordovan C&J boots at Grapevinehill.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Brian13 said:


> those really ORNATE purple medallion NORVOGESE captoes by stefanobi at the rodeo drive D Vacca?
> 
> those are way sweet. I was going to get a pair , but they only could find a worn and returned one. I was so wanting a pair.


No, mine are the chocolate chisel toe. You can see a photo of them over on SF (Shoe Damage Report thread, post #379).


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

those are sweet. they sort of look like vass with that toe shape?


----------



## Bobb (Jul 1, 2005)

I was in Britain on Business in December and purchased the following JL's from their factory store

J.Lobb 2004 Black Calf
J.Lobb 2003 Dark Brown
J.Lobb 2006 Treacle Lord Calf
Chapel Monks Black
Gary Monks Dark Oak
William Monks Dark


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Brian13 said:


> those are sweet. they sort of look like vass with that toe shape?


My Kitons are a chocolate version of the whiskey colored pair appearing at post 257 in the same thread.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry artisan for this continuous breaching of your thread,

LARon the chocolate version of that kiton is exactly what i wanted from BG. 
now the question is what condition are they and what size again? thanks!


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Today's shoe purchase: Black patent opera pumps from Bowhill & Elliot of East Anglia. Hoping against hope that they arrive before black tie affair on 20 Jan. Never dealt with the firm before, but exchanged emails today and customer service seems to be spot on. I got responses when I would have expected them to be closed (around 2-3 PM EDT).


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

*Westons*

A pair of J M Weston 582 Oxfords, whole cut with perfs, in chocolate brown. They're just a red hair too roomy at the heel but I can fix that.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brooks Brothers plain toe blucher -- made by Alden


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

For December:

RLPL Camden








JL 2006 in Red Lord Calf








JL 2004 in Pepper now passed on to a Friendly Fora Member with my existing JL 2004 in Chestnut








2 pair of Sutor Mantellassi Handgrade loafers








RLPL Barksdales in Edwardian antique








Carmina Cordovans (in place of the JL 2004 in Pepper from NY)








RLPL Eden








Sutor Mantellassi handgrade tan Chukkas








and not pictured
Patent Leather lace ups for formal wear

I think I will take a break for a while and wear the ones I have.

Perry


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful shoes Perry.

Ron, please post those Kitons when you get a pic..


----------



## poorsod (Nov 23, 2006)

G&G MTO classic square 3 eyelet derby (wilshire) in vintage oak. I can't believe I have to wait 2 more months.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

My recent purchases were mainly AE and boat shoes:

AE McNeil in shell cordovan
AE Hampstead in chili
AE Concord in tan (DSW deal)
AE Stanford in snuff suede

Boat shoes by Sperry (brown), Sebago (blue) and Dr Scholl (brown). The last one is an experiment, inexpensive and well fitting, but they still need to prove themselves.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

pkincy said:


> For December:
> 
> RLPL Camden
> 
> ...


Your Camdens and Barksdales didnt come with the trees??

My 2 most recent purchases;
RLPL MacKays black calf $595 at Polo.com
RLPL Parson in brown suede $379 at the mansion

Both came with the trees.

Cheers


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

A pair of Sutor Mantellassi suede loafers in light brown c/o STP and a pair of Peluso Napoli double monks in dark brown, which to my surprise were goodyear welted, c/o Yoox.com came at the same time couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

C&J Weymouths in dark brown

ordered last week from P. Lal.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

poorsod said:


> G&G MTO classic square 3 eyelet derby (wilshire) in vintage oak. I can't believe I have to wait 2 more months.


Waiting for shoes builds character.

I'm waiting for :


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Brooks Brothers brown Monk Strap (which I was informed here at AA is made by C&J)

EG Berkeley in a 606 last being sent from EG from their sale....

AE Becker in black

Custom ordered but not received an Alden 6 eyelet blucher cap toe from Shoe Mart.


----------



## seismichippo (Jan 2, 2007)

*3 pair in the past 3 weeks...*

AE Hastings in Chili
AE Colton in Chestnut
Alden Chukkas - #8 Shell Cordovan

Happy Feet!


----------



## taillfuzz (Mar 30, 2004)

Recently bought these pairs: JL 2004 in black (at 50% off!), JL 2006 in dark gray, Kiton captoe in whisky (with shiny toes, fabulous), Artioli brown monks, Mantellassi handgrade gray suede loafers, Mantellassi handgrade chestnut bowling shoes (cool casual look), Mantellassi handgrade black suede laceups with rubber soles (for rainy days).

In 2007 I would like to order a pair of Edward Green Dovers in dark blue. I am also interested in the Santoni FAMs at Nordstrom, although I have not yet seen them. Later in the year I may get another pair of Kitons or JLs.

My only disappointment in 2006 is that I did not buy a pair of JLs in the eggplant color.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Foster and Son bespoke - light brown antiqued elastic sided not yet delivered
Cleverley RTW - dark brown derby (not in catalogue)
JL Chukka Boots (John Lewis not John Lobb unfortunately)


----------



## SimonC (Nov 15, 2006)

New & Lingwood badged Grenson Handgrade semi-brogues in an antiqued / patinated brown.

Crockett & Jones Connaught captop Oxford in black calf.

Royal Tweed captope in corrected grain (shudder), but they were cheap.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Loake "Tiverton" Oxford brogues in mid-brown suede from Herring Shoes. Apparently seconds, but I can't see why at present, with a very faint "Charles Tyrwhitt" stamp on the waist. Probably not premium line shoes but a good buy nonetheless, I feel.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

AE MacNeil in Shell Cordovan. A fellow in the shop when I asked for them said, "They'll bury you in those shoes - my dad wore them nearly every day." I've been told since that they don't really bury you in any shoes at all, but I'll see if I can make special arrangements.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Waiting for shoes builds character.
> 
> I'm waiting for :


Those are Alden's, right? I got a pair a few months ago. Mine have quite a story. I think one day I'll post it.


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

Does 2700 pair of Martegani count?


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Literide said:


> Your Camdens and Barksdales didnt come with the trees??
> 
> My 2 most recent purchases;
> RLPL MacKays black calf $595 at Polo.com
> ...


Not from GVH. Yes from Polo

Perry


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Last purchases (December):

JL 2004 in Pepper. Thanks Perry! 
Alden Handstitched Blucher in Black Shell Cordovan
Bottega Veneta Wing-Tip

Patiently waiting for:

EG Malvern III in Dark Oak/Chestnut Combo 
EG Kibworth in Burgundy w/Custom Preferences  
EG Windermere in Dark Oak w/Custom Preferences, NHL Influence   
Whatever Carminas and JM Westons my reps can get me when I meet with them later this month

HOLY SHNIKES!!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

rider said:


> Does 2700 pair of Martegani count?


Ron, I don't think so.


----------



## minimal (Dec 10, 2004)

jcusey said:


> Waiting for shoes builds character.
> 
> I'm waiting for :


Nice! (& I'm waiting for the same!)


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

A little over a year ago I purchased two pairs of Ludwig
Reiter 3 eyelet "Derbies" in the new Amerikanische Last.
One pair is a semi grain black leather and the other is 
dark brown reverse -calf. These were purchased after
trying on shoes at Vass in Budapest and Balint, Scheer,
in Vienna. No one could fit my wide feet RTW. The
shoes I finally purchased were the only model at
Reiter's which fit (with some stretching by them)
I wear 4E running shoes. 

The Vass collection in their cramped shop in Budapest
is extraordinary, especially the traditional "Austro-
Hungarian" models. The Italianate "U" last models 
were elegant and less "theatrical" than many of
their Italian counterparts.

I was also very impressed with Balint. Their shoes
looked to be very high quality and the service I
received was excellent. They really made serious
effort to try to fit me, more so than Vass. If
I could ever afford it, or had ocassion to visit
Vienna in the near future, I think I would go
first to Balint for bespoke. I am not aware that
they have a less expensive MTM program


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

Custom order two tone brown Martegani for fall /winter.
Brown Santori Monkstrap by Moreschi
G&G Astaire on order


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

2x G&G M2O Grant &Michell
2x G&G Bespoke

both are pending just waiting, the M2O's should be any time next month and the bespoke 3rd quarter of this year!


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

None! Every time I am ready to pull the trigger on Zappos.com, the shoe vanishes.

He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Last purchases (December):
> 
> JL 2004 in Pepper. Thanks Perry!
> Alden Handstitched Blucher in Black Shell Cordovan
> ...


I assume you paid your EGs wholesale.:icon_smile:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Alden AF#28 brown suede plain-toe blucher oxford w/ commando sole
Alden 925 brown calfskin split-toe blucher oxford

on deck:

Alden 9432S brown aniline calfskin plain-toe blucher oxford w/ mini-lug sole
Allen-Edmonds Park Avenue in brown


----------



## 14320 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Yachtie, where did you get the saddle shoes?*

They look spectacular. Is the leather two different shades of brown? (Hard to tell on my monitor.)


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

mussel said:


> I assume you paid your EGs wholesale.:icon_smile:


Yes, and if you sell shoes for me, you too can buy them at wholesale. I am looking to hire a full timer in April!


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yes, and if you sell shoes for me, you too can buy them at wholesale. I am looking to hire a full timer in April!


do you provide full boared?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

GB said:


> They look spectacular. Is the leather two different shades of brown? (Hard to tell on my monitor.)


The body is "cigar" shell (dk brown) and the saddle is black shell. from Alden of Carmel. If you e-mail Adam you may still get in on the order.:icon_smile:

https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

luk-cha said:


> do you provide full boared?


I'm assuming you mean board, and yes, I would provide full boarding if:

1) You are fluent in Japanese and English.
2) You have excelled for at least 5 years in high-end retail sales.
3) You love shoes and have an accute taste for Alden.
4) You have a great attitude and get along with anyone.
5) You are a genuinely good person.
6) You are willing to be around shoes for 40-60 hours a week.

Hey, not that bad if you ask me. Small price to pay to live in Paradise!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A pair of old black shoes named Sags,I bought them at a flea market.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I'm assuming you mean board, and yes, I would provide full boarding if:
> 
> 1) You are fluent in Japanese and English.
> 2) You have excelled for at least 5 years in high-end retail sales.
> ...


This would be a perfect retirement gig for me. My daughter is on her way to Hawaii right now on a school trip (not bad)....I don't speak Japanese, not a word, I have sold in pharma for 21 of my 26 years in sales and was a psychotherapist before that...if you need someone in 5 to 8 years please keep me in mind, but still no Japanese will be added to my one language fluency. BTW, I sold shoes and was a stock boy in a shoe store in HS, ladies shoes, I have some good stories but not for posting...it was fun. (nothing notorious or dirty, mind you).


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

guitone-

5-8 years is a perfect amount of time to master a foreign language!


----------



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

These are the most gorgeous shoes I've ever seen. Who do I have to offer my first born to (or soul...) to have a pair?



yachtie said:


> This:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Those do look very nice. I like the coloring.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

those are definitely sweet. are those aldens? i did not know they did like a norvogese welt.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

jon44 said:


> These are the most gorgeous shoes I've ever seen. Who do I have to offer my first born to (or soul...) to have a pair?


Alden of Carmel.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Brian13 said:


> those are definitely sweet. are those aldens? i did not know they did like a norvogese welt.


They don't, or, at least, they didn't on these shoes. They're plain ol' Goodyear-welted shoes.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Not my photo but I got a pair of EG Dovers in Brandy Willow Grain just like these yesterday.

https://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=egdoverbrandywillowxq2.jpg


----------



## pcunite (Nov 20, 2006)

Since December 11th, 2006...



I have the Delray's (far right) for sale as they are to tight. I plan on
getting them in an E width to see if the 8 last works for me that way.

This year I would like to get:
Park Avenue - black
Grayson - black
Wilbert - brown
Strand - chili (if I can find them)


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Get the Byron instead of the Park Ave in black
Since Oct.
Brown/white AE Broadstreet
Black AE Danbury balmoral
Cordovan color NOS Made in US Florsheim Wingtip tassels
Merlot AE Stanford
Chili AE Byron
Cordovan color Made in US J&M Tassels
Chestnut AE Stratton
Brown J&M Moc toe boot
Black AE Belguim
Burgandy J&M moc toe
Vintage Brown pebble Made in Ireland moc toes
Vintage brown pebble monk straps Jarman
Caramel AE Wilbert


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

*this week*

AE Dryden Mocha Aniline Calf (at a significant discount)
Alden Brown Suede Dress Casual Plain Toe Blucher (currently on special)


----------



## jjgold (Mar 27, 2006)

Since Dec. 1st:

Barret Chukka Boots
Barret Italian Loafer
Alden Blk 909 Captoe
Crockett & Jones Cordovan Onslow
Gravati Antiqued Wholecut
Gravati Tassel Wingtip Loafer
Edward Green Southwold 82 Last Blk

I may have forgot a pair but that seems to be what stands out!


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

jml90 said:


> Get the Byron instead of the Park Ave in black


Why?

(Posts must be at least 5 letters.)


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> Why?
> 
> (Posts must be at least 5 letters.)


I like the punch cap adds some fine detail to it makes the shoe less boring.


----------



## pcunite (Nov 20, 2006)

jml90 said:


> I like the punch cap adds some fine detail to it makes the shoe less boring.


I feel the same way but the forum says it is less formal...


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Couple of shoes I bought last December, and posted in SF:

Peluso Napoli, goodyear welted, bought from yoox



Sutor Mantellasi, suede, bought from STP


the quality of the pictures are crappy, sorry about that. the color of those loafers are actually of a lighter shade.


----------



## Roland Olsson (Nov 22, 2006)

*Aldens only*

Iv'e bought myself three pairs of Alden cordovans;

- long wingtip
- plain toe blucher
- Alden fans NST with commando sole

All in #8. Will order NST in black and long wingtip in black.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

comrade said:


> A little over a year ago I purchased two pairs of Ludwig Reiter 3 eyelet "Derbies" in the new Amerikanische Last. One pair is a semi grain black leather and the other is dark brown reverse -calf.


The Ami-last is what the Gustav Mahlers are built on, right? Very full, round toe.

If so, it's not exactly a "new" last, but it is certainly a rarely-used one. I didn't know that they made a shoe besides the GM on it.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

In last few months, 

acquired five pair on eBay:

AE Park Avenue in black
AE Park Avenue in merlot
AE Sanford in some sort of light tan
AE Byron in chili
AE Strand in roulle

and parted with three pair on eBay:

AE Hancock in brown
Alden Bal Wingtip in suede
Church's Bal Wingtip in burgundy


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

acidicboy said:


> Couple of shoes I bought last December, and posted in SF:
> 
> Peluso Napoli, goodyear welted, bought from yoox
> 
> ...


I like them both !! What did they cost you?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

wow, those are boths weet shoes!
peluso, i m gonna check them out at yoox right now.
they look great acidic

how do they wear?


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

2006:

EG Westminister
EG MTO Newbury
EG MTO Oundle
EG MTO Olney
EG MTO Lichfeld
Lobb Marston
Vass Old English II
LF Lidfort Derby
Alfred Sargent Childrey
Paolo Scafora bespoke
RLPL/EG Grant
C&J Albany
C&J Weymouth
Varvatos casual loafers
Ferragamo casual loafers


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Panzeraxe said:


> 2006:
> 
> EG Westminister
> EG MTO Newbury
> ...


omygod!!

you do love your EG MTOs!!


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> omygod!!
> 
> you do love your EG MTOs!!


Yep - EG MTO really is a godsend for people with regular feet who don't want to spend the big bucks on bespoke. They are very very flexible in making changes to their existing line for MTO customers.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> I like them both !! What did they cost you?


Thanks, both are on the cheap. I can't recall the exact amount, but I believe both cost somewhere between $200 to $300.



Brian 13 said:


> wow, those are boths weet shoes!
> peluso, i m gonna check them out at yoox right now.
> they look great acidic
> 
> how do they wear?


They're fine, Brian. They look more like British shoes than Italian shoes, with the conservatively shaped last. But they wear fine, and looks like the quality is top-notch.


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Edward Green Fawsley*

Just got my Edward Green Fawsley's in Burnt Pine in the mail yesterday. My first pair of EG's and I'm really excited:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Very elegant EG.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

*AE Cortland*

Most recent purchase: black AE Cortlands, eBay, for $129. Needed a black open-lacing oxford, and that's just what it is.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

dopey said:


> What did you think? Have you posted much about these?


I have had just a fitting so far. I was expecting the final product in a couple of weeks, but PS just sent an email out this morning saying that he will not be traveling with Sabino in February and will try and come in March/April - so I've got to wait


----------



## citizenk (Apr 8, 2005)

*Ludwig Reiter*

Gents,

I just bought a pair of mahagony scotch-grain wing-tip Budapesters at the Ludwig Reiter store in Munich last week.

They are superlative quality and fit perfectly.

Verrrry nice...

Regards!


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am too picky for shoes....it takes me forever to decide what I like. I did however pick these up earlier this week!

https://shermanbros.com/product.php?ItemId=1506&ProductId=964


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am on a Santoni kick these days.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

it's a good kick to be on.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Even though I posted about them last week, I've only just been able to bring myself to wear them. They still haven't lost that new shoe, drool inducing quality : https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e157/Sartorial/?action=view&current=1169945007.pbw


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

BW,

That is some way to post a picture! You are way more talented than me!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

My new and first EG's have finally shipped.........can't wait.... and I just got my C&J made Peal monks....


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

My new merlot AE Fairfaxs from the Port Washington Shoe Bank were waiting for me when I returned home from my trip to Dallas this past week.

They may be *the* best looking shoe (to my eye) in my entire collection, perhaps even better than the Park Avenue. I also like this shoe in merlot even better than the chestnut, which about knocked me ass-over-tea-kettles the first time I saw them.

I now couldn't be more pleased I ended-up passing on the chestnut Fairfax back just before Christmas in favor of a lower-cost (by $30) chestnut Colton.....which may, in fact, fit better than any of the 13 pairs of AE's I now own.

Can't wait for some drier weather to give them a spin


----------



## AjWhipple (Jan 2, 2007)

Just bought these Santoni's on eBay. I have a similar pair in brown, and they feel like slippers. Very comfortable.


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

*EG 888*

I order the Edward Green Fawsley on the 888 last yesterday in Edwardian Antique. Can't wait until they arrive. It takes about ten weeks for them to arrive


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

jsherman02 said:


> BW,
> 
> That is some way to post a picture! You are way more talented than me!


Thanks, photobucket does all the clever stuff, I just point and click ! :icon_smile_wink: 


guitone said:


> My new and first EG's have finally shipped.........can't wait.... and I just got my C&J made Peal monks....


Which Peal monkstrap did you go for ? Any chance of some pics ?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Roy_h said:


> I order the Edward Green Fawsley on the 888 last yesterday in Edwardian Antique. Can't wait until they arrive. It takes about ten weeks for them to arrive


Waiting for special-order shoes builds character. At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Waiting for special-order shoes builds character. At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


I had such a hard time waiting when I ordered my Saint Crispins too.

But you're right. It builds character, it really teaches a man the meaning of patience


----------



## Urbane Legend (Sep 7, 2006)

A very expensive year for shoes!!!!!

EG Dover
EG Ladbroke
EG Southwold
C&J Chelsea
C&J Radstock - great for the rain and snow
RM Williams - Craftsman
G&G - On order

Some of the above are black. Not politically correct on this forum, but I like black shoes!!


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

These....

Vintage 2006 Cashew Lord Calf
Vintage 2003 Parisian Brown Museum Calf
Vintage 2004 Pepper Velvet Calf

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us

EG Ecton Burgundy 888 last
Silvano lattanzi antique tan wholecut
JL Prestiege Warwick in dark oak
JL Avon dark oak

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

aportnoy said:


> These....
> 
> Vintage 2006 Cashew Lord Calf


Just out of curiosity, what would you wear these shoes, or shoes similarly pale like EGs in Maple, with? It's a beautiful color, but I'd be afraid to wear it with anything other than, say, white or cream.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you wear these shoes, or shoes similarly pale like EGs in Maple, with? It's a beautiful color, but I'd be afraid to wear it with anything other than, say, white or cream.


John...Other than what you've already identified, I would pair them with a dove grey mohair or fresco suit as well as a pale olive linen.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

why dont you try them in navy or olive cord or moleskin's too you might be supprised


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

In the last 35 days:

Peal and Co for Brooks Brothers (Algonquin Oxford)
Peal and Co for Brooks Brothers (Perforated Cap Toe)
RL (Horatio Loafer)
RL (Ankle Boot)
RL (Darlton Tassel Loafer)


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

aportnoy said:


> These....
> 
> Vintage 2006 Cashew Lord Calf
> Vintage 2003 Parisian Brown Museum Calf
> ...


Handsome shoes my kind sir.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The title of this thread should be shoe porn.

In the past month or so I have picked up 6 pairs of kicks, I am the only person on this forum to own these shoes:

Eduardo G Frank full brogue black
Eduardo G Frank full brogue brown suede
Eduardo G Fiddler semi brogue cognac
Eduardo G Fiddler semi brogue black

I also picked up:

Barney's cap toe brown
Mezlan Packard semi brogue brown
​


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Latest acquisition:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

those are nice, those are way nice


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> Latest acquisition:


Did you get them in that color or did you work them over yourself to get them just right? Spectacular coloring!


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I have caught this weird shoe-bug that is spreading through this forum! :icon_smile_big: Over the past 2 months...

C&J Connaught (black)
Alden punch toe oxford (chestnut brown)
C&J Grosvenor (black)
Sutor Mantellassi loafer (expresso suede)

And now I have my eye on some chukka's and split toe blunchers. Oh boy!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Aaaah, nice shoes Doc.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> Did you get them in that color or did you work them over yourself to get them just right? Spectacular coloring!


No, they came that way. My crude attempts at antiquing have never proved nearly so successful.

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> No, they came that way. My crude attempts at antiquing have never proved nearly so successful.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, guys.


Grensons by any chance Doc?


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

Oops...


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

tiealign said:


> My latest purchase


Now, that's one odd-looking shoe...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll give tiealign a pass if he posts a pair of shoes.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

jjl5000 said:


> Grensons by any chance Doc?


Yep, from the latest Bennies sale. A great deal for what you get.


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

MarkusH said:


> Now, that's one odd-looking shoe...


sorry i didn't read the title of the thread very closely...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice shoes tiealign.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

C&J (Polo) suede ankle boots
C&J (Polo) black jodphurs


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> Latest acquisition:


If a pair of shoes could be described as "luscious", these would have to be the example.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Continuing my Shell Cordovan Kick:

A pair of these:



In Whiskey Shell.-I'll post a pic when they come in.


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

a pair of black monkstraps for a real good deal: about $20, it costs more than $200 on retail.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

bigbris1 said:


> The title of this thread should be shoe porn.
> 
> In the past month or so I have picked up 6 pairs of kicks, I am the only person on this forum to own these shoes:
> 
> ...


I've added in the last week:

Stuart McGuire cap toe triple leather, black
Steeple Gate loafers, leather/leather sole, brown

I hope to add these longwings soon:


----------

